# Word of Caution



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

Hey All!

I know we are all itching for the start of the season thought I would drop in and give a quick product review or more word of warning, spent the last few weeks testing somedifferent jig and float presenations for smallmouth using similar presentations that I would for steelhead and ran into an issue with the VMC Fish Eye jigs, I typically stick to Brad's and Voodoo when I fish jigs but thought I would try VMC as I have used their bass stuff for years. Morale of the story the jigs looked great and fished great too except for the fact that the jigs broke when taking them out of the fishes mouth, using my pair of fly fishing forceps I was shocked when the wire snapped. Something to watch out for as the last thing anyone wants is too lose a steelhead in the cold and have it swimming around with a hook in its jaw all bnecause of a faulty jig.

Out of curiosity, what is your favorite jig brand/color combination when starting your day, I tend to always lean with a White and Grey jig or a Nightmare color to start as I find there is always a fish willing to hit them, and helps me key in on location


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Slightly colored water I have seen pink perform well..clear water I like white or black red...heavily stained water I throw every thing at them cuz I have very little sucess...always trying new things trying to find an edge.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

westbranchbob said:


> Slightly colored water I have seen pink perform well..clear water I like white or black red...heavily stained water I throw every thing at them cuz I have very little sucess...always trying new things trying to find an edge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


Pink and black red are always killer, I think the black red I use is called Nightmare, and its always a good option to go to. When the water's dirty I start chucking the kitchen sink, I have had some days where I even go to plunking for them in some deep holes in the winter and just wait for them to get hun gry enough to take a salted minnow


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

When the waters dirty go natural baits with some scent
Honestly pieces of worm on a hook under a bobber will kill them when its muddy 
Just make sure you use just a piece so theres a good scent


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I make my own, but I do have to say solid black, or black with mixed colors( chartreuse/pink and such) work wonders for me, but it does help I have been tying and fishing for chrome for 35+ years now.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I tie all my own jigs and make most of my spoons and spinners anymore
Not sayin thete are no store bought stuff in there , but if there are it isnt very many lol


----------

